# Question about fur growth



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

When Molly was about 6 months she got her first full haircut and it was short and she lasted at least 2 months or more before her next one.

We got her cut 3 weeks ago and somehow it's like her hair has grown super fast and like she needs a haircut again

At 75 dollars a pop that is a lot but I love the salon where we take her. She is almost 10 months now so does the fur grow faster when they are older or am I just imagining this?? I used to love her "shaggy" but now I like her better with the short hair. I don't even pay 75 dollars a month for my hair ha! I don't want her shaved down but they used something longer than a number 4. The first time she went she was smaller so they said a #4 would be too short so maybe now it would be ok??

Not sure what number to use?

The first picture was her first haircut at 5 -6 months and the second is the last one. She used the same lenght but it looks longer? Maybe cause she is a big girl now her fur grows faster??


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

They used a 4 on Lady this last time....so Christine would be happy!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I think Donna had said they used a 4 on Jake and the groomer said his fur seemed thicker and because of her build that it would be too short on her so I have no clue what she used all I know is that her fur has grown a lot in 3 weeks I love lady's new look she looks like a teddy bear  Won't show this to Christine I wan't her shorter but not too short I like her perm head


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Just a thought Renee but have you thought about trimming her yourself? If you do like her shorter then it may be easier than you think if you get some good quality trimmers and may be go on a day pet grooming course? I have been trimming George over the last two weeks for the first time as I keep hearing the horror stories about groomers. I know it has taken me a while but almost done, have sed a friends trimmer (will by myself a qality one) and scissors, will try and post before and after pictures when I learn how. OH even say's that George does not need to go to the groomers with Harry(cairn) as I have not done a bad job! The joy with cockapoos is that small mistakes do not show up much. Even my friend let me have a go on her cairn, but not so easy as any mistake shows up, at the moment he has had only 3 legs trimmed not a good. look


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

REene, if you want to borrow some clippers, I would lend you mine if you want. and if you happen to find a one day course, I would totally go too..I just cant seem to find any.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Well grooming her myself would be great but even if I did take a course she would probably end up bald or missing an eye or something. I have a hard enough time just brushing her She is so freaky washing her face is a big ordeal for her. So I guess not an option for me.

All I want to know is if their hair grows faster as they get older?? Now that she is 9 months and a bit maybe she has her adult coat but I am not sure? Last time it just didn't grow as fast for some reason We just might have to go for the Lady look the debate is still on about that one


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I dont think so...Lady goes from Bald to Fluffy Mop in about 6 months


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I think Donna had said they used a 4 on Jake and the groomer said his fur seemed thicker and because of her build that it would be too short on her so I have no clue what she used all I know is that her fur has grown a lot in 3 weeks I love lady's new look she looks like a teddy bear  Won't show this to Christine I wan't her shorter but not too short I like her perm head


I also found out that the combs are number different in the U.S. they are opposite. 
my four is 1/4 and i have been using 3/8 on him cause i am growing him longer. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willows hair seems to be growing like a weed all of a sudden too. Hubby and I were just talking about that last night. She went weeks with nothing and then suddenly she is over grown. I wonder is it a growth spurt thing. 
The first one is the day off her spay a week ago. Suddenly she us a mop. 
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow that is a big difference..........maybe some poo's grow faster or maybe they are like chia pets ha! If you water them they grow extra I just don't understand how she was short and then boom her fur is long.....3 weeks. I think maybe it's because her puppy fur is gone and this is her adult coat?? Maybe Kendal can shed some light on this she seems to know a lot!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mop or not Willow is gorgeous.
Short or shorter Molly is such a cutie.
You guys are so lucky to have such stunning girls.


----------

